# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Гададхаре Пандиту прабху >  Преемственность между учениями Мадхвачарьи и Шри Чайтаньи

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Просьба ответить и прокомментировать этот вопрос - регулярно сталкиваюсь с мнением о том, что преемственность между этими двумя учениями весьма условна, много отличий между ними - на этой основе ставится под сомнение сам факт того, что Шри Чайтанья следует парампаре Мадхвачарьи. Вы, как знаток философии Мадхавы как могли бы прокомментировать и обосновать такого рода преемственность??

----------


## Гададхара Пандит дас

Спасибо за вопрос!
Ну, вообще, если обратиться к истории – насколько я знаю, наиболее ярко эту преемственность отстаивал и доказывал в своих трудах Шри Баладева Видьябхушана. В частности можно упомянуть его небольшой, но весьма известный труд «Прамея-ратнавали». В первом же обзорном стихе он приводит 9 прамей, базовых постулатов учения Мадхвачарьи, где последняя строка такая – ити упадешати Шри Кришна Чайтанья Чандрах – «именно таковым стало учение  Шри Кришна Чайтаньи». 
Шри Баладева Видьябхушана – один из наиболее почитаемый основоположников школы Гаудия Вашнавов. Я полагаю, оспаривать его мнение ни в какой форме не уместно для современных последователей традиции!
К тому же сам Шри Баладева Видьябхушана оставил нам интересный подход к данной теме. В частности, он свел до минимума обсуждение слишком сложных эзотерических тем из доктрины Мадхвачарьи. Где-то их перефразировал – всё ясно и элегантно. По сути это разрешило все возможные противоречия.
Поэтому, почему бы не держать за стопы сведущих ачарьев прошлого, как это и рекомендуется?!

----------

